# Pregnant Dog?!



## Mbparker (May 22, 2021)

Hi everybody! My dog was bred 62 days ago, and we are confused and unsure if she is pregnant. She has all of the signs, irritability, she stopped eating for the first 2 weeks of pregnancy, enlarged nipples, and weight gain. The date for the puppies being born is supposed to be tomorrow, but we are still unsure. I have been checking her temperature and yesterday it was 100.7 and today 99.2, so there was a noticeable drop in temperature which does indicate labor for dogs. However we haven’t taken her to a vet because we live on a very small island, but do believe she is pregnant and should be having pups soon. Any advice greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

You should get radiographs. Did you get progesterone to determine ovulation date? 
Based on these pics, she does not look pregnant.


----------



## Mbparker (May 22, 2021)

Tagrenine said:


> You should get radiographs. Did you get progesterone to determine ovulation date?
> Based on these pics, she does not look pregnant.


No, we didn’t. We live on a small island and don’t have access to these materials. She has shown all the signs and we have assumed she will have a small litter.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Mbparker said:


> No, we didn’t. We live on a small island and don’t have access to these materials. She has shown all the signs and we have assumed she will have a small litter.


Do you have any pictures of her standing?A lot could change depending on when she ovulated, she could have been due 5 days ago or due a week from now. But I would expect to see some sort of bulge in her belly, unless she has a singleton.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

If you don't know how many she has, you won't know if they have all been delivered. You need to get to a vet. Im sure you have vets somewhere


----------



## Mbparker (May 22, 2021)

Tagrenine said:


> Do you have any pictures of her standing?A lot could change depending on when she ovulated, she could have been due 5 days ago or due a week from now. But I would expect to see some sort of bulge in her belly, unless she has a singleton.


There is a small bulge and she has put weight on. You can see her belly swaying side to side when walking. From everything that I’ve read she has the signs, and may just have a small litter, especially with the temperature drop this morning


----------



## Mbparker (May 22, 2021)

Dunmar said:


> If you don't know how many she has, you won't know if they have all been delivered. You need to get to a vet. Im sure you have vets somewhere


Like I said, we live on a small island and don’t have vet on our island.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Mbparker said:


> Like I said, we live on a small island and don’t have vet on our island.


Do you have a ferry that takes you to a bigger island?


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Mbparker said:


> There is a small bulge and she has put weight on. You can see her belly swaying side to side when walking. From everything that I’ve read she has the signs, and may just have a small litter, especially with the temperature drop this morning
> View attachment 883134


In this pic, she still doesn’t really look pregnant. But in the event that she is, the problem with a small litter (and singletons in particular) is their size. I know you don’t live in an area with veterinary care, but it would behove you to find a clinic you can have on standby for an emergency c section, since singletons can be too large to pass.


----------



## Mbparker (May 22, 2021)

Tagrenine said:


> In this pic, she still doesn’t really look pregnant. But in the event that she is, the problem with a small litter (and singletons in particular) is their size. I know you don’t live in an area with veterinary care, but it would behove you to find a clinic you can have on standby for an emergency c section, since singletons can be too large to pass.


Okay, we do have a clinic nearby in case this happens. What do you make of the temperature drop, or the fact that she has all the symptoms of being pregnant?


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Mbparker said:


> Okay, we do have a clinic nearby in case this happens. What do you make of the temperature drop, or the fact that she has all the symptoms of being pregnant?


I don’t really think 99.2 is a significant temp drop. I’d want it below 99 and usually is closer to the mid to low 98s. Lots of dogs go through false pregnancies, where they even lactate and imitate labor.


----------



## Mbparker (May 22, 2021)

Tagrenine said:


> I don’t really think 99.2 is a significant temp drop. I’d want it below 99 and usually is closer to the mid to low 98s. Lots of dogs go through false pregnancies, where they even lactate and imitate labor.


Okay, I read that at least one temperature decrease indicates labor, and that false pregnancies were very rare occurrences but without having puppies before wasn’t sure.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

This litter was 7 puppies and a different breed, but I hope it helps give you an idea of why I don’t “see” pregnancy based on these pics.









This was a month before delivery.








This was about 2 weeks before delivery.
Now that said, singletons sometimes don’t stimulate the body to produce milk. I’ve personally worked on dogs that don’t look pregnant but X-rays showed one puppy. Another issue is that singletons sometimes don’t stimulate labor, thus a cesarean. 
In this case, I would hope that she is not pregnant, because there is increased risk with a single, large puppy. When you breed her again, you should have a better chance at a larger litter.


----------



## Mbparker (May 22, 2021)

Tagrenine said:


> This litter was 7 puppies and a different breed, but I hope it helps give you an idea of why I don’t “see” pregnancy based on these pics.
> 
> View attachment 883135
> 
> ...


Okay, thank you!


----------



## Winnie’smom (Jul 16, 2020)

Keep us posted!


----------



## I'm Elaine (Oct 27, 2020)

Why would you breed your dog without any veterinary care available? I'm not trying to be mean, but it seems to me that that would be a pretty risky thing to do. What about raising the puppies without a vet nearby? That would scare me to death. Regardless, I hope if she is pregnant that she will be okay and the puppies will all be healthy.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Bitches have a yo-yoing affect the last days leading to delivery. They can go back and forth between 99 and 100. I would be checking her temperature morning and evening. Also, with a temp of 99.2, I would recheck again in 3-4 hours to see what she is.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm Elaine said:


> Why would you breed your dog without any veterinary care available? I'm not trying to be mean, but it seems to me that that would be a pretty risky thing to do. What about raising the puppies without a vet nearby? That would scare me to death. Regardless, I hope if she is pregnant that she will be okay and the puppies will all be healthy.


She changed her mind and now has a clinic available??


----------



## Pytheis (Mar 17, 2016)

Dunmar said:


> She changed her mind and now has a clinic available??


I think what OP meant is that getting to a vet isn’t _convenient,_ so the resources required (time, travel, expense) aren’t worth it to find out if the dog is pregnant. Not a good thing when it comes to breeding, imo. That dog doesn’t look particularly pregnant, but it could be a small litter, as has been said. You have to take your girl to a vet (not optional) because you could lose her AND the puppies if she’s pregnant with only 1-2. You could lose her even if she has more if there’s a complication. Don’t be negligent.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

She doesn't look pregnant to me, either. Without any sort of ovulation detection (not even a slide to see cornification, or saliva ferning?) though, your girl could be as much as 7-10 days off when you think she is. Some bitches stand when they are not impending ovulation. Her breast chain doesn't look enlarged, either. The temp isn't low enough to count as a drop. And if there is a singleton (which if she is pregnant at all, might be more likely, being way off on the actual ovulation) she may not go into labor.


----------



## SueBMo (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm Elaine said:


> Why would you breed your dog without any veterinary care available? I'm not trying to be mean, but it seems to me that that would be a pretty risky thing to do. What about raising the puppies without a vet nearby? That would scare me to death. Regardless, I hope if she is pregnant that she will be okay and the puppies will all be healthy.


Wow Elaine, that is not a necessary post. What you would do is your business, why make someone feel bad? Please refrain from mean posts.


----------



## SueBMo (Jun 24, 2018)

Mbparker said:


> Hi everybody! My dog was bred 62 days ago, and we are confused and unsure if she is pregnant. She has all of the signs, irritability, she stopped eating for the first 2 weeks of pregnancy, enlarged nipples, and weight gain. The date for the puppies being born is supposed to be tomorrow, but we are still unsure. I have been checking her temperature and yesterday it was 100.7 and today 99.2, so there was a noticeable drop in temperature which does indicate labor for dogs. However we haven’t taken her to a vet because we live on a very small island, but do believe she is pregnant and should be having pups soon. Any advice greatly appreciated!!
> View attachment 883132
> View attachment 883133


Wondering how everything is going.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

SueBMo said:


> Wow Elaine, that is not a necessary post. What you would do is your business, why make someone feel bad? Please refrain from mean posts.


Breeding is an enormous responsibility. Its one thing to do it accidentally, but quite another to do it deliberately, with no resources, if the dam is a beloved pet especially. I do not think Elaine's post was mean, I think it was hopefully a wake up call for the next time. A. time ovulation so you know when pups are due. B. confirm pregnancy by some method so you know IF pups are due. C. be prepared to do a section if there is just one since they often don't trigger labor. 

I hope OP will come back and let us know, bitch doesn't look pregnant to my eye but a quick radiograph off the island would tell her in a hot minute.


----------



## I'm Elaine (Oct 27, 2020)

SueBMo said:


> Wow Elaine, that is not a necessary post. What you would do is your business, why make someone feel bad? Please refrain from mean posts.


I definitely did not intend to be "mean" at all and I certainly did not intend to make the OP feel bad. It seems that you intentionally misread my answer to her and I stand by my response. I hope her dog is not pregnant, and if she is that the OP learns an important lesson about responsible breeding, and gets help raising the puppies that she should not have had.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm Elaine said:


> I definitely did not intend to be "mean" at all and I certainly did not intend to make the OP feel bad. It seems that you intentionally misread my answer to her and I stand by my response. I hope her dog is not pregnant, and if she is that the OP learns an important lesson about responsible breeding, and gets help raising the puppies that she should not have had.


I didn't find your post mean at all. It was real. My heart actually started beating a little faster as I was reading the OP's post about having a pregnant dog and no nearby vet care. I'd be terrified, too, about losing the puppies or the mother.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm Elaine said:


> I definitely did not intend to be "mean" at all and I certainly did not intend to make the OP feel bad. It seems that you intentionally misread my answer to her and I stand by my response. I hope her dog is not pregnant, and if she is that the OP learns an important lesson about responsible breeding, and gets help raising the puppies that she should not have had.


I too did not read your post to be mean at all. Your feedback needs to be put out there bc breeding is an enormous responsibility and one needs to be prepared for anything that could happen and to ensure the health of the mom and pups. I am sure the OP has good intentions. I too am hoping for the best and pray for a good outcome.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I hope/suspect bitch was not pregnant. OP hasn't posted in over a week ,and the window to have been off for ovulation is about to close if she was bred way before.


----------

